# Found this license plate...



## JohnDeereMoxie (Nov 6, 2013)

I found this license plate on Sunday during a huge dig. (it's in the Digging and Finding category) What is odd to me about it is there is no state and it's a low number and smaller then a vehicle plate.  My guess is that it is a motorcycle plate but I am not sure. I did a small search on google and came up with nothing. Do any of you have any idea what it could be off of? The condition is nice for being the ground for probably around 50 years.  Thanks![attachment=photo 3(2).JPG]


----------



## TJSJHART (Nov 6, 2013)

DID YOU TRY CALLIN YOUR STATE LICENSE  DEPT. THEY MIGHT KNOW.


----------



## digger dun (Nov 6, 2013)

It might be some sort of commercial road tax plate. My grandfather worked as a dispatcher for a trucking company, and he gave me a stack of small sized "license" plates when I was young. Some had state names, and others did not.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Nov 6, 2013)

TJSJHART said:
			
		

> DID YOU TRY CALLIN YOUR STATE LICENSE  DEPT. THEY MIGHT KNOW.


No I have not I live in MA so they will pick up when I'm dead probably lol.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Nov 6, 2013)

digger dun said:
			
		

> It might be some sort of commercial road tax plate. My grandfather worked as a dispatcher for a trucking company, and he gave me a stack of small sized "license" plates when I was young. Some had state names, and others did not.


OOOO That's interesting I'll have to search for that. Thanks digger dun!


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.massrmv.com/rmv/history/  I did find this interesting piece of information though.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 6, 2013)

Could also be for a trailer.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Nov 6, 2013)

botlguy said:
			
		

> Could also be for a trailer.



Never thought of that one. Kind of obvious in a sense.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a collection of old NY and PA plates that an old gentleman put in my boat house. They date back to where the oldest one was printed on leather.   Some day I am sure my daughter will be selling them.  RED M.


----------



## digger dun (Dec 20, 2013)

Whoa, Red, post some pics of those plates!


----------

